# Hello from MN



## tucker81 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, just thought I'd check in and tell you a little bit about myself. I live in southeast mn near Rochester if any of you know where that is. I am new to smoking and am very interested to learn all I can. I've always loved cooking and grilling out. I just purchased a Louisianna Grills-Country Smoker CS450. It burns wood pellets in any flavor you want. Not sure if any of you have heard or seen these but they're pretty nice. The one I purchased retails for around $800, got mine at a cancer benefit for $400. I've been reading through the forums here for about a week and decided to join to get some opinions and advice from all of you. I'd like to hear what you think of these smokers cause I haven't seen anything on the forum about them. 

Thanks a lot, Tucker

more info here: www.louisiana-grills.com


----------



## grothe (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Tucker....nice ta have ya here!


----------



## jdt (Feb 26, 2009)

welcome to the smf, I have not heard of these smokers until now, one of the pellet guys will come along and may be able to give some advice.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello Tucker, and welcome to the forum. Im probably close to you, outside Preston. This is a great site. I along with the others will help you anyway we can. 


Todd


----------



## tucker81 (Feb 26, 2009)

Meat Hunter, glad to hear from someone nearby. I live in Blooming Prairie if you've heard of it. I've been to Preston many times camping, also have friends that live in Harmony. My first name is also Todd-what are the odds


----------



## ronp (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome, you will love it here.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Tucker.  You've picked a great place to join.  Read the posts, ask questions, join us in chat.  Take advantage of all the knowledge available here.


----------



## smoken yankee (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome Tucker, great site alot of good people here that know their smoke. I use to live in Holdingford NW of St. Cloud, still have family there(dairy farmers).


----------



## kurtsara (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Tucker81, we get down to Vern's Bikes and Trikes now and then, so I no where Blooming Prairie is

I have a Traeger pellet smoker and a couple MES


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, I know where blooming prairie is, been several times. We actually live not too far from Harmony.


----------



## fired up (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## cman95 (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## kennymn (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome Tucker to the SMF family great site !!


----------



## rejii (Mar 8, 2009)

welcome tucker81 dont know much about a  Louisianna Grills-Country Smoker CS450 but im sure someone will come along who has smoked on one


----------



## bassman (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Congrats on your new smoker.  Sounds like you got a great deal.


----------



## seenred (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Tucker.  You'll like it here.  Lots of great people.  Congrats on the new smoker.  I don't know anything about pellet rigs, but there are people here who do.


----------



## erain (Mar 8, 2009)

welcome to another minnesota smoker!!! great sight and you will learn a ton hear. cant wait to see your qview!!!


----------



## mossymo (Mar 8, 2009)

tucker81
Welcome to SMF !!!
Never heard of a Louisianna Grills-Country Smoker CS450 so I Googled it. Nice looking rig, I am sure it will serve you and your family great smoky treats for many of years !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Tucker, and welcome to the SMF.


----------



## robert74 (Jul 18, 2011)

tucker,

I have researched grills alot and that is my choice.  Many of the barbeque contest winners are moving this direction.   Excellent heat control and automated operation is the secret.   Good luck and have fun.  It still takes an experienced person to tell you how to cook on them so you get the best results.   They sell them in Blooming Prairie, MN.  I can't think of the name of the place, but it is on the right side of the highway south of the downtown just a block or so.


----------



## nubyte (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, the best place in the world for smoking information, always nice to see another Minnesotan on the boards.  I have a vague idea where you are, now try to find Winton MN ;)


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 18, 2011)

aboard, glad to have you with us.

Rich


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 18, 2011)

Nubyte said:


> Welcome to SMF, the best place in the world for smoking information, always nice to see another Minnesotan on the boards.  I have a vague idea where you are, now try to find Winton MN ;)




On the south side of Fall lake.....Correct?

TJ


----------



## windshield king (Jul 18, 2011)

sounds like we got mn covered pretty good(st charles,mn)


----------



## nubyte (Jul 18, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> On the south side of Fall lake.....Correct?
> 
> TJ


You are correct sir! i actually just came back from Fall lake for a little cool down session


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 18, 2011)

almost feeling bad that I left - almost!!!!

Glad to see all the MN people on here these days. 

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## funkyboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi

I'm new at is smoking just bought a new electric Masterbuild Smokehouse 3 rack. Had two meals from it and each on was SUPER good. Bone-in pork-butt and bone-in chicken breast. I can use any hinds also. I'm from St. Peter MN.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Session data


----------



## meateater (Jul 20, 2011)

Bump.


----------

